# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Bethesda zur PC-Version - "Wer für den PC entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen"



## SebastianThoeing (10. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Bethesda zur PC-Version - "Wer für den PC entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Bethesda zur PC-Version - "Wer für den PC entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen"


----------



## wylder (10. November 2011)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass eine gigabyte 580 soc eine schlechte oder gar eine veraltete grafikkarte ist


----------



## Elbart (10. November 2011)

Wenn schon vor Verkaufsstart schon so scharf gegen den PC geschossen wird, erwartet uns da ein zweites RAGE?


----------



## rowoss (10. November 2011)

Jammer Jammer, das Problem bestand schon im vorherrigen Jahrhundert!! Wer bei diesen Spiel nich nen paar Lappen uffn Tisch legt, gehört von eine Drachen zerpupst.


----------



## acti0n (10. November 2011)

Also der Vorgänger hatte keinen Kopierschutz.

Ich hab ihn gekauft und auch sehr viele andere. 

Und zu dem Raubkopie Zeug: Das Xbox 360 Raubkopien meist 1-2 Wochen vor Release im Internet auftauchen ignorieren wir gekonnt 

Zu Skyrim: Steamworks schützt in der Regel nur maximal einen Tag bis nach dem Steam-Release. Oft aber auch nur ein paar sehr wenige Stunden. 

Aber egal: Wenn ein Game gut ist wird es sich dennoch großartig verkaufen.

Und ich habe fast alles von Skyrim Ignoriert - ich weiß nur das es ein neues Elder Scrolls ist und werde daher meine gekaufte Fassung sehr genießen.

Und wenn die erste Wertung 95% verspricht muss es ja zumindest im Ansatz sehr gut sein, weil so extrem liegen verschiedene Magazine auch nicht auseinander.


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. November 2011)

Eigentlich müsste es heißen: "Wer *Software* entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen". Das Thema Piraterie ist auf jeder Palttform ein Problem und beschränkt sich eben auch nicht nur auf Spiele. 

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso der PC bei dem Thema immernoch als erstes genannt wird. Xbox 360 und PS3 Spiele sind doch eigentlich immer vorher im Netz zu haben. Gibt es da eigentlich aktuelle Statistiken?

Ich habe Skyrim schon seit fast einem Jahr vorbestellt und Oblivion habe ich sogar zweimal gekauft (ich depp habe meine erste DVD Version irgendwie verbummelt). Fallout 3 und New Vegas habe ich ebenfalls gekauft. Das sind einfach wirklich grandiose Spiele und Bethesda leistet im RPG Sektor hervorragende Arbeit.

Ich vertraue darauf das sie bei Skyrim nicht dieselben Fehler machen wie bei Oblivion zum Release. Ich bin aber guter Dinge weil die beiden Fallout Teile (zumindest bei mir) auch ziemlich rund liefen und ich nicht das Gefühl hatte ein Konsolenspiel zu spielen.

Ich freue mich auf morgen!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## nasenspray3 (10. November 2011)

selbst auf meiner radeon 6970 hd hat RAGE ohne PATCH nur GERUCKELT!

und das wo BF3 mit 60 FPS auf ultra läuft....


----------



## Dyson (10. November 2011)

Wer Spiele wie Skyrim raubkopiert sollte sich wirklich schämen, da steckt viel Arbeit drin, das sollte man schätzen, und vorallem fließt das Geld hierbei in den nächsten hervoragenden Titel.

Dagegen befürworte ich das Raubkopieren von Spielen wie CoD, ich habe den neusten Teil gekauft, was mich sehr verärgert. Hätte ich es doch nur raubkopiert, dann wäre der Frust über diese Verarsche geringer gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

nasenspray3 schrieb:


> selbst auf meiner radeon 6970 hd hat RAGE ohne PATCH nur GERUCKELT!


Was macht ihr nur alle mit euren PCs? 



> und das wo BF3 mit 60 FPS auf ultra läuft....


Das bezweifel ich dann doch mal ganz stark, auf meinem System läuft BF3 in FullHD und Ultra-Einstellungen im Mittel mit ca. 45-50fps.
Einige Szenen gerne mit 60fps, andere aber gern mal mit 30fps.


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass ein Spiel wie Skyrim locker seine 50-60 Flocken wert ist...Da steckt viel Liebe drinnen. Für Call of Duty zum Beispiel suche ich grade verzweifelt den billigsten Anbieter weil ich keinen Cent zu viel ausgeben will, bei skyrim war es mir schlichtweg egal


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso der PC bei dem Thema immernoch als erstes genannt wird. Xbox 360 und PS3 Spiele sind doch eigentlich immer vorher im Netz zu haben. Gibt es da eigentlich aktuelle Statistiken?



dass die raubkopier-quote auf pc mit abstand am höchsten ist doch wohl klar, das ist eigentlich nicht einmal diskutabel.
_natürlich_ findet man wohl auch so ziemlich jedes spiel für konsolen im netz.
nur sagt das alleine _natürlich_ rein gar nix darüber aus, wie viele letztendlich eine raubkopie spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...] wie viele letztendlich eine raubkopie spielen.


Absolut richtig.

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, dass man die prozentuale Verteilung nicht bestimmen kann. Aus diesem Grund sind für mich nur die *Verkaufszahlen* interessant & die ist in den meisten Fällen auf Konsolen immer höher als auf dem PC.

Schlussendlich sind nur die VKZ für Publisher & Entwickler interessant, auf welcher Plattform generiere ich mehr Umsatz ( = Geld ) und das scheint nunmal auf Konsolen zuzutreffen.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ...


----------



## NeoVanGoth (10. November 2011)

"Wie man bei Rage sieht, reicht es bereits aus, eine schlechte Grafikkarte zu besitzen"

Yo, ne GTX 560Ti ist sicher schlecht. *trollface* Rage war bei mir nicht wirklich verbuggt (Bugs würden ja bedeuten, dass etwas _nicht_ funktioniert), sondern in wichtigen Details lieblos und einfach nicht "polished". Die richtige Texturfilterung benutzen, Mip-Levels im richtigen Abstand, VSync aktivieren lassen - alles eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Was die aufpoppenden Texturen betrifft, verhält sich Rage am PC halt genau so wie auf einem Gerät mit wenig Speicher - ergo der Welche-Textur-ist-wann-im-Grafik-RAM-Algorithmus wurde einfach nie auf großen Grafikspeicher angepasst. Das sind keine Bugs, sondern schlichtweg fehlende Detailarbeit.

Was Piraterie betrifft: Oblivion gehört zu den ganz wenigen Spielen in den letzten 10 Jahren, die ich zum Vollpreis beim Release gekauft habe. Ganz einfach weil man dirt eben diese Detailversessenheit an jeder Ecke sieht. Nicht technisch (ist eben nicht id), sondern inhaltlich. Ein CoD:MW3 ist grandios und macht Spaß - aber nur ein paar Stunden und dann ist es halt durch. Ob das 50€ wert ist? Ganz ehrlich: Bevor ich dafür so viel Geld rauswerfe, spiele ich es lieber gar nicht. Für ein Oblivion aber finde ich auch jetzt noch - Jahre nach dem Release - immer wieder neue Gründe, es zu spielen. Da lohnt es sich wirklich.


----------



## kamelle (10. November 2011)

"Wenn du dich entscheidest Software zu machen, musst du dich auch mit dem Problem der Piraterie auseinandersetzen. Wir unternehmen das Beste, ohne drakonische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen[...]"
So müsste es korrekterweise heißen...


----------



## rowoss (10. November 2011)

Call of Duty vs Skyrim = Quicke mit ner Nutte vs immernoch mit der Jugendliebe zusammen


----------



## GoodOldShepard (10. November 2011)

das alte problem... ich finds schade, dass es genug leute gibt, die sich wirklich in massen den aktuellen krams ziehen. ich frag mich ob solche leute gar nicht wissen wie viel arbeit in sowas steckt...


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf die HiRes Texture Mods, und ähnliche Verbesserungen. Deshalb zock ich PC. 
Ruckeln ? FPS Einbrüche ? Ich hörte mal davon. Nur gesehen länger nicht


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2011)

nasenspray3 schrieb:


> selbst auf meiner radeon 6970 hd hat RAGE ohne PATCH nur GERUCKELT!
> 
> und das wo BF3 mit 60 FPS auf ultra läuft....


 
Ja aber bei Rage hat du MEGATEXTUREN.
Die sehen zwar oft aus wie Matsch, aber das ist MEGA HOCH aufgelöster Matsch.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> Call of Duty vs Skyrim = Quicke mit ner Nutte vs immernoch mit der Jugendliebe zusammen


 
ich hoffe eigentlich nicht, dass skyrim dermaßen langweilig ist.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hoffe eigentlich nicht, dass skyrim dermaßen langweilig ist.


----------



## GorrestFump (10. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es heißen: "Wer *Software* entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen". Das Thema Piraterie ist auf jeder Palttform ein Problem und beschränkt sich eben auch nicht nur auf Spiele.
> 
> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso der PC bei dem Thema immernoch als erstes genannt wird. Xbox 360 und PS3 Spiele sind doch eigentlich immer vorher im Netz zu haben. Gibt es da eigentlich aktuelle Statistiken?


 

Dito, das schoss mir auch durch den Kopf als ich die News las. Das Problem ist wohl, dass Profit zu PC-Entwicklungsaufwand allgemein in einem schlechteren Verhältnis als bei den Konsolen steht. Die Ursachenforschung endet bei den Raubkopierern und folgt in stiefmütterlicher Behandlung der PC-Version. Logisch, wirtschaftlicher und Realität. Jedoch trägt nicht jede Raubkopie automatisch zum gern genannten Umsatzverlust bei. Mich würden Statistiken interessieren, wieviele Raubkopierer das Spiel tatsächlich gekauft hätten, sollte es keine Raubkopie geben. Die Szene:  "Wenn's dir gefällt (...und das Geld wert ist), kaufe es (...ansonsten betrachte es als Demo)." Demos hätten auch den Vorteil, dass sie schneller runtergeladen sind und legal sind. Was wurde aus den Demos für den PC?


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (10. November 2011)

Das ändert leider nichts an der Tatsache, das Konsolen den Fortschritt aufhalten, und sich deshalb endlich mal wieder entwickler mehr auf den Pc konzentrieren sollten.

Unchartet 3 , ist das einzige spiel auf den Konsolen was einigermasen auf dem stand 2011 ist. 

Mw3 is mehr als Lächerlich.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Raubkopie ist die größte Umsatzverlustquelle der Spieleindustie, noch vor unfähigen Entwicklern. Deshalb die überzogenen Kopierschutzmechanismen. Die wurden nicht aus Spaß eingeführt um ehrliche Käufer zu ärgern. 
Über 50% aller PC Spieler spielt illegal. Und Raubkopieren ist keine Demo. Ganz falscher Denkansatz.
Wer zockt CoD durch und kauft sich dann das Spiel ? Fast niemand. 
Kriminelle Arschlöcher schönreden sollten wir hier nicht anfangen.


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Raubkopie ist die größte Umsatzverlustquelle der Spieleindustie, noch vor unfähigen Entwicklern. Deshalb die überzogenen Kopierschutzmechanismen. Die wurden nicht aus Spaß eingeführt um ehrliche Käufer zu ärgern.
> Über 50% aller PC Spieler spielt illegal. Und Raubkopieren ist keine Demo. Ganz falscher Denkansatz.
> Wer zockt CoD durch und kauft sich dann das Spiel ? Fast niemand.
> Kriminelle Arschlöcher schönreden sollten wir hier nicht anfangen.



Nehmen wir mal (lächerlicherweise) an, deine vorgebrachenten Zahlen stimmen auch nur ansatzweise.

Dürfte ich dich fragen, warum 50% aller PC Spieler illegal spielen, wenn es doch diese überzogenen Kopierschtzmechanismen gerade deshalbt gibt?

Oder anders gefragt: Warum wird ein Magersüchtiger immer dünner, obwohl ich ihm jeden Tag sage, wie fett und unansehlich er ist?


----------



## diego55 (10. November 2011)

"Wer für den PC entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen"

LOL. Auf anderen Plattformen ist das natürlich nicht der Fall... Fragt sich nur, warum sich The Witcher 2 dermaßen gut für ein PC-Titel verkauft hat und immer noch verkauft.


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Um mal Fakten ins Spiel zu bringen...

CoD Black Ops

4.2 Mio illegale PC downloads
930.000 XBox 360 downlowds

Am ersten Tag stehen dagegen:

ca. 4.1 Mio verkaufte Xbox 360 Versionen
und weit unter 350.000 verkaufte PC Versionen

So drastisch sieht es aus. Ich kann gut verstehen das einige gar nicht mehr für PC entwickeln. Wenn über 90% der PC Spieler CoD Black Ops kopiert haben.


----------



## killy666 (10. November 2011)

oh man, ich kann diesen "PC = Raubkopiererplattform"- mist nicht mehr hören. auf den konsolen wird in gleichem maße "geraubt". und wo wir schonmal dabei sind: kann man software überhaupt rauben/klauen? software läßt sich doch unendlich oft vervielfältigen! wenn ich jemandem sein handy klaue, dann is es für ihn weg! klau ich ihm seine software, hat er immer noch die möglichkeit eine identische kopie zu bekommen. geklaut oder geraubt ist da rein technisch also gar nichts (ausser die idee)!

des weiteren machen die publisher eher mit dem gebrauchtwarenmarkt herbe verluste. denn da geht ihnen wirklich geld durch die lappen. bei einer raubkopierten version kann man nicht zwangsläufig davon ausgehen, dass der "dieb" auch gleichzeitig ein käufer gewesen wäre. beim gebrauchtwarenmarkt schon!


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2011)

Wo kommen die Zahen her?


----------



## Khaos (10. November 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Um mal Fakten ins Spiel zu bringen...
> 
> CoD Black Ops
> 
> ...


 
Wie wär´s mal mit einer Quelle?
Ansonsten bring ich hier auch mal "Fakten" und sage, dass deine Zahlen falsch sind und du bewusst lügst, um PC-Spieler zu denunzieren. 

Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. 
Ich kann deine Zahlen nicht widerlegen, aber auch nicht nachvollziehen, also bitte ich dich um eine seriöse(!) Quelle. Weil mir ist bisher eigentlich nur bekannt, dass es bezüglich Raubkopiererei immer von allen nur ganz ganz großes Gerede gibt, aber nicht eine ehrliche Statistik oder irgendwas, was die ganze Sabbelei gegen "Piraten" belegen würde. 

Nicht, dass ich Piraterie beschönigen möchte oder so. Ich glaube nur, dass Piraterie ein gottverdammter Vorwand ist, um uns Spieler mit sonstwas für Maßnahmen an Hersteller zu binden, um Gebrauchtverkäufe einzudämmen und die schlechten Verkaufswerte für (echt schlechte) Spiele (vor den Aktionären) zu rechtfertigen*. 

* Wenn man nicht wahr haben will, dass man scheiße gebaut hat und so, müssen halt andere dafür her halten. Und wir Spieler sind doch grundsätzlich an allem Schuld, nicht wahr?


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Ich glaube das darf ich hier nicht verlinken. Aber...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=CoD+Black+Ops+verkaufszahlen 2. eintrag 

usw.


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=CoD+Black+Ops+Raubkopien


----------



## rowoss (10. November 2011)

Mir ist Wurst ob Battlefield oder MW3 wie doof gesaugt werden. Dahinter steht nen Publisher der meist nur Kohle mit schnellen Rein-Raus-Rein-Raus-Spielen verdient. Bethesda dagegen macht Spiele zu Abtauchen und verdient jeden Cent.


----------



## NeoVanGoth (10. November 2011)

Das mit den "übertriebenen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen" ist in der Praxis Quatsch. Es ist immer das gleiche: Zuerst wird gemeckert und boykottiert, dann wollen es die Leute doch spielen und kommen über einen Kauf nicht herum. Beispiel BF3: Katastrophale Bewertungen auf Amazon, aber hervorragende Verkaufszahlen und das zählt für einen Publisher.

Zahlenbeispiel:
Ohne üblen Kopierschutz würden 100.000 Leute das Spiel kaufen und 1.000.000 kopieren.
Mit üblem Kopierschutz verzichten 50.000 der ehrlichen Spieler auf den Kauf (50% Verlust!), aber 100.000 von den Kopierern (nur lächerliche 10 kaufen es.
Fazit? ~85% weniger Spieler ABER 50% mehr Verkäufe!

Klar, es schadet dem Ruf bei Hardcore-Gamern - die Frage ist aber, ob die Zahl derer im Gesamtgeschäft überhaupt zählt.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mal mit einer Quelle?
> Ansonsten bring ich hier auch mal "Fakten" und sage, dass deine Zahlen falsch sind und du bewusst lügst, um PC-Spieler zu denunzieren.



schau dir einfach die offiz. verkaufszahlen an, die publisher hin und wieder herausgeben.
der in aller regel _gewaltige_ unterschied zwischen pc- und konsolenverkäufen lässt sich, meiner meinung nach, nur schwer begründen, wenn man raubkopiererei nicht zumindest als faktor mit einrechnet. 
belegbar ist das in der tat nur schwer, das ist richtig.


----------



## Basshinzu (10. November 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=CoD+Black+Ops+Raubkopien


 und was sagt uns das jetzt?
einen dreck.
auf jeder plattform gibts raubkopien, so siehts aus.
entwickler, die sich wegen raubkopien gegen den pc entscheiden, sind für mich gestorben. ist sowieso nur eine freche ausrede.
im computerspiel-geschäft gehts traurigerweise schon lange nicht mehr um den spieler oder die community.


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Das Geschäft ist viel zu groß geworden um irgendwas dem Zufall zu überlassen. Es werden Millionen für Marktanalysen ausgegeben. Und dann wird genau das gemacht was sich am Ende am meisten rechnet. 
In dieser Rechnung wird der zufriedene PC Spieler wie alles andere mit einbezogen. Auch wenn er eine kleine Variable ist. Die demnächst aber wieder größer wird hoffe ich.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> und was sagt uns das jetzt?
> einen dreck.
> auf jeder plattform gibts raubkopien, so siehts aus.


Stimmt ... darum vergleich die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtitel und staune, wieoft sich Spiele für Konsole in Relation zum PC verkaufen. 

Raubkopiererquote hin oder her, die zu ermitteln ist schwierig ... Gründe fürs Kopieren, ob jeder Raubkopierer das Spiel gekauft hätte etc.pp. noch viel schwieriger, also stützt man sich auf einigermaßen verlässliche Angaben, das sind nunmal die VKZ.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

also,,ich bin wahrlich kein kind von traurigkeit ums mal so zu sagen,,aber ich hab schon immer die einstellung gehabt(anders als zb bei filmen,da dort die einspielergebnisse ganz anders sind)das gute spiele einfach gekauft werden.schon alleine um den publisher zu unterstützen.


und mal ehrlich heutzutage,wo man keys fürn 20er bekommt,muss man doch nix mehr saugen


----------



## Irokese95 (10. November 2011)

Das sollte auch den meisten klar sein, dass es für den pc die meisten raubkopieen zum downloaden bereit stehen bzw. die meisten am pc mit *geklauten Versionen* spielen.

Und bei den Verkaufszahlen ist der pc nicht nur wegen den Raubkopierer weit unten, es zählt auch dazu, dass nicht jeder einen Gamer pc hat oder lieber auf der Konsole spielt


----------



## weisauchnicht (10. November 2011)

diego55 schrieb:


> "Wer für den PC entwickelt, muss mit Piraterie rechnen"
> 
> LOL. Auf anderen Plattformen ist das natürlich nicht der Fall... Fragt sich nur, warum sich The Witcher 2 dermaßen gut für ein PC-Titel verkauft hat und immer noch verkauft.


 
Genau so siehts aus! zumal witcher 2 gar keinen kopierschutz hat!



Die verkaufszahlen liegen eindeutig an den ansprüchen und dem IQ der Nutzer!


----------



## theking2502 (10. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch den meisten klar sein, dass es für den pc die meisten raubkopieen zum downloaden bereit stehen bzw. die meisten am pc mit *geklauten Versionen* spielen.


Ganz so dramatisch würde ich es nicht sehen. Viele, ja. Aber ich denke doch, dass die meisten sich die Spiele doch kaufen. Ich und meine Freunde kaufen uns lieber die Spiele, geht meist schneller als zu Laden und wir lieben es einfach unsere Spielesammlung zu erweitern^^ Aber ich kann halt nicht von mir auf andere schließen. Dennoch denke ich, dass die meisten sich die Spiele kaufen



Irokese95 schrieb:


> Und bei den Verkaufszahlen ist der pc nicht nur wegen den Raubkopierer weit unten, es zählt auch dazu, dass nicht jeder einen Gamer pc hat oder lieber auf der Konsole spielt



Nun, man muss nicht unbedingt einen Game-PC haben. Habe ich auch nicht, kann trozdem die meisten neuen Spiele auf Mittel Spielen. Ich denke, dass die Verkaufszahlen einfach immer weiter für PC-Spiele zurück gehen, weil die Konsole immer öffters als Lead-Plattform genutzt wird. Aus der Sicht der Entwickler ist es auch nur sinnig. Die Konsolen haben nun immer ein und die selbe Hardware und ich denke mal auch, dass die meiste ihre Konsole auch am Netz hängen haben und die Firmware auch deswegen immer aktuell ist.
Auch denkt sich der PC-Spieler "Wenn das Spiel für die Konsole gemacht wurde und dann für den PC geportet wurde, warum frisst das Spiel dann so viel Hardware?" Ich denke mir das halt immer wieder. Ich weiß, dass AA und VSync auf den Konsolen nicht vorhanden sind. Auch wenn ich BF3 eher abgeneigt bin, sieht man aber hier, dass es auch anders herum geht. Nur dass dann die Konsoleros darüber aufregen, dass es bei ihnen nicht so gut aussieht.
Aber auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es für die Entwickler und Publischer einfach besser für die Konsolen Spiele zu entwickeln und dann einfach nur noch zu Porten. (Folgendes sauge ich mir einfach mal aus den Fingern) Ich denke, dass die Entwicklung eines Spiel mit einer Konsole als Lead-Plattform Kostengünstiger ist, weil man ja weiß welche Hardware das ist und was sie kann. Und dann kommt auch noch dazu, dass Konsolenspiele meist bis zu 20 Euro teurer sind als PC-Spiele. Also machen sie so "doppelten" Gewinn. Sparen durch die Entwicklung und bekommen mehr Geld rein, weil die Spiele teurer sind. (Das muss nicht stimmen! Das sind nur meine persönlichen Überlegungen und beruhen nicht auf irgendwelchen Tatsachen)


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Die verkaufszahlen liegen eindeutig an den ansprüchen und dem IQ der Nutzer!


D.h. Konsoleros sind klug, PC Spieler dumm? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper0201 (10. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schau dir einfach die offiz. verkaufszahlen an, die publisher hin und wieder herausgeben.
> der in aller regel _gewaltige_ unterschied zwischen pc- und konsolenverkäufen lässt sich, meiner meinung nach, nur schwer begründen, wenn man raubkopiererei nicht zumindest als faktor mit einrechnet.
> belegbar ist das in der tat nur schwer, das ist richtig.


Der Unterschied ist doch ganz einfach zu belegen z.B. bei MW3 gibt es auf Steam laut Statistik aktuell 60.000 Spieler, auf der PS3 hab ich gestern gesehen das es 550.000 und auf der Xbox360 werden es bestimmt 800.000+ sein. Das macht über 20 mal mehr Konsolenspieler dazu kommt noch das Konsolenspiele teurer sind, obwohl der Aufwand für Konsolen niedriger ist. Aber das ist eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage. Ich glaub die Verkaufszahlen würden auch nicht zurück gehen wenn sie die Spiele für 80€ anbieten würden.


----------



## Metalhawk (10. November 2011)

Das sagt uns aber noch nicht wieviele im Moment MW3 illegal spielen. Die sind nämlich nicht bei Steam


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

> [...]dazu kommt noch das Konsolenspiele teurer sind, obwohl der Aufwand für Konsolen niedriger ist.


Teurer mag sein, aber wie kommst du darauf das der Aufwand für Konsolen niedriger ist? Was man sich bei Konsolen sparen kann ist das Testen auf div. System, aber sonst fällt mir nichts wirklich ein.

Wobei sich dank einheitlicher Bibliotheken wie DirectX der Aufwand auch hier in Grenzen hält.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. November 2011)

Nunja, bei Rage waren es aber laut id auch Treiber-Probleme, und es lag Schuld bei Nvidia. Aber da sowohl id als auch Nvidia nachgelegt haben (Treiber und Patch), läuft das Spiel doch jetzt.

Und zur News... nunja, klar. Piraterie gibts überall, auf den PCs wohl aber am meisten. Dass Skyrim immerhin für den PC angepasst wurde, finde ich gut, auch wenn es selbstverständlich sein sollte.


----------



## Viper0201 (10. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Teurer mag sein, aber wie kommst du darauf das der Aufwand für Konsolen niedriger ist? Was man sich bei Konsolen sparen kann ist das Testen auf div. System, aber sonst fällt mir nichts wirklich ein.
> 
> Wobei sich dank einheitlicher Bibliotheken wie DirectX der Aufwand auch hier in Grenzen hält.


Naja es gab doch mal nen Interview mit John Carmack indem er meinte das der Aufwand bei Konsolen geringer wäre und man sie daher oftmals als Lead-Plattform benutzt und war nebenbei eine der wenigen Aussagen die ihm abgekauft habe. Natürlich hat es auch was mit Geld zu tun und die meisten werden wohl meinen: "Na klar nimm eine Konsole als Lead, da muss man die Grafik nicht verbessern". Als ob es ein Gesetz gebe das ein Pc-Spiel immer mit neuer Grafik erscheinen muss.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass ein Spiel wie Skyrim locker seine 50-60 Flocken wert ist...Da steckt viel Liebe drinnen. Für Call of Duty zum Beispiel suche ich grade verzweifelt den billigsten Anbieter weil ich keinen Cent zu viel ausgeben will, bei skyrim war es mir schlichtweg egal



Sehe ich ähnlich. 47 Euro für Skyrim ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis fast schon geschenkt.


----------



## nataSic (10. November 2011)

ich finde es gut, dass bethesda sich trotz schlechterer verkaufszahlen noch so gut wie möglich um pc-version kümmert.

+die übersetzung hat nen fehler.  im orginal sagte Hines: schlechte Grafikkarten-TREIBER.


----------



## Sirius89 (10. November 2011)

Klar muss man damit rechnen,ABER,macht gute Spiele die ihre 40-60 Euro auch Wert sind und es werden weniger Leute die spiele piraten.

Es wird IMMER Leute geben die,egal wie gut ein Spiel ist,es immer piraten werden.Da hilft kein DRM,da hilft kein Ubilauncher,kein Origin,NIX.Der ganze Schmarm is innerhalb weniger Stunden bis 1-2 Tage gecrackt und dann stehen nur noch die ehrlichen Käufer dumm da weil se sich weiter mit diesem Kopierschutz Mist abgeben müssen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... darum vergleich die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtitel und staune, wieoft sich Spiele für Konsole in Relation zum PC verkaufen.
> 
> Raubkopiererquote hin oder her, die zu ermitteln ist schwierig ... Gründe fürs Kopieren, ob jeder Raubkopierer das Spiel gekauft hätte etc.pp. noch viel schwieriger, also stützt man sich auf einigermaßen verlässliche Angaben, das sind nunmal die VKZ.



Wobei bei den VKZ oftmals die Steamzahlen fehlen, da diese (absichtlich ?) nicht veröffentlicht werden. Also helfen die VKZ auch nur tendenziell weiter. Genaues weiß nur der Publisher.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. Konsoleros sind klug, PC Spieler dumm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, dieser Schluss wäre unlogisch...


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wobei bei den VKZ oftmals die Steamzahlen fehlen, da diese (absichtlich ?) nicht veröffentlicht werden. Also helfen die VKZ auch nur tendenziell weiter. Genaues weiß nur der Publisher.


Stimmt absolut, die Daten können nur geschätzt werden & die Frage ist natürlich, ob sich die Leute reine, sprich zu 100% digitale Versionen kaufen oder doch die Retailpackung erwerben, und dann nur über Steam freischalten?



> Nun, dieser Schluss wäre unlogisch...


Aber die einzig mögliche Interpretation des Satzes.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut, die Daten können nur geschätzt werden & die Frage ist natürlich, ob sich die Leute reine, sprich zu 100% digitale Versionen kaufen oder doch die Retailpackung erwerben, und dann nur über Steam freischalten?
> 
> 
> Aber die einzig mögliche Interpretation des Satzes.



Nnnnnja, wenn ich mir die VKZ von MW3 anschaue drängt sich mir ein anderer Schluss auf


----------



## wingo80 (10. November 2011)

Kann ich morgen schon um 00:01 Uhr spielen oder erst um 01:00 Uhr?


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch ganz einfach zu belegen


 
hä?
die extremen unterschiede bei den verkaufszahlen sind natürlich nicht schwer zu belegen (in publisher-angaben sollte download-verkäufe ja drin sein), das sag ich doch.
nur den einfluss der raubkopiererei auf diese zahlen zu messen, das ist fast unmöglich.
ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass er auf dem pc weitaus höher ist, nur um welchen faktor, das weiss wohl keiner so ganz genau.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. November 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> So drastisch sieht es aus. Ich kann gut verstehen das einige gar nicht mehr für PC entwickeln. Wenn über 90% der PC Spieler CoD Black Ops kopiert haben.


 Ja gut aber ein Spiel was nur eine Spielzeit von 4 Stunden hat ist ja auch wirklich ein Geschenk an die geschundenen Raubkopiererseelen die noch terabyteweise Spiele auf der Platte liegen haben und gar nicht wissen wie und wann sie die alle noch durchzocken sollen. COD für den kleine Hunger zwischendurch, etwas das wenig bietet, sich schnell abhaken lässt und deshalb auch selten gekauft wird.


----------



## Elbart (10. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... darum vergleich die Verkaufszahlen von Multiplattformtitel und staune, wieoft sich Spiele für Konsole in Relation zum PC verkaufen.


Spiele verkaufen sich öfter für Konsolen als für den PC, daraus folgend werden am PC mehr Raubkopien gespielt? Tolle Wurst. 

Wenn so Sachen wie GTA4 oder die Ubisoft-Spiele mit dreiundzwölfig verpflichtenden Services und Launcher und was weiß ich auf die PC-Spieler gekippt werden, überlege ich mir auch, die Titel für Konsolen zu kaufen. Kein Zores, kein Problem. Teilweise kommen dann noch verschiedene Veröffentlichungsdaten (UBISOFT!!!!1) dazu. 60 EUR heute oder 50 EUR in einem Monat, schwere Wahl.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

Elbart schrieb:


> Wenn so Sachen wie GTA4 oder die Ubisoft-Spiele mit dreiundzwölfig verpflichtenden Services und Launcher und was weiß ich auf die PC-Spieler gekippt werden, überlege ich mir auch, die Titel für Konsolen zu kaufen. Kein Zores, kein Problem. Teilweise kommen dann noch verschiedene Veröffentlichungsdaten (UBISOFT!!!!1) dazu. 60 EUR heute oder 50 EUR in einem Monat, schwere Wahl.



beeindruckend, wie sehr man die augen vor der wirklichkeit verschließen kann.
teils 10-fache verkaufszahlen auf konsolen erklären sich alleine durch (angeblich) versaubeutelte umsetzungen, drm/ kopirschutz und spätere veröffentlichung - na klar... 
ist halt wie immer, insbesondere bei dem thema: manche wollen ernsthaft diskutieren, andere (können das) nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2011)

Elbart schrieb:


> Spiele verkaufen sich öfter für Konsolen als für den PC, daraus folgend werden am PC mehr Raubkopien gespielt? Tolle Wurst.


 Du solltest alles lesen. 

Ich hab geschrieben, dass es wohl keine verlässliche Möglichkeit gibt die Quote für den kompletten PC Markt zu analysieren, das wissen auch die Entwickler / Publisher etc.. Darum interessiert die nur, und das kann ich nachvollziehen: bei welcher Plattform setzen ( = verkaufen ) wir am meisten Spiele ab?!

Da das im Moment die Konsolen ist, richtet sich der Fokus eben auf Konsolen. Sollte, warum auch immer, der PC wieder #1 werden, so wird der Fokus eben Richtung PC gelenkt.

Bei den Publishern sitzen keine Nerds oder Fanbois von Sony / MS, sondern Leute mit wirtschaftlichen Denken & Handeln.


----------



## LostHero (10. November 2011)

Als ob es bei Consolen keine Piraterie gäbe.Das Xbox360 release von Skyrim ist schon fast 1 Woche im netz, während die PC Version jetzt "erst" aufgetaucht ist.

Aber davon mal abgesehen hat er was den Entwicklungsaufwand angeht natürlich recht. Die Hard- und Softwarekonfigurationen da draußen sind der hass. Das dürfte noch ätzender sein, als für Android Apps zu entwickeln. Da fliegt einem die App die auf 20 geräten 1A läuft auf mindestens genau so vielen Geräten permanent um die Ohren -.-. Ich spreche da aus leidiger Erfahrung.


----------



## darkfuneral (11. November 2011)

Zitat:"The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim erscheint auch für PC und bietet hier diverse Extras, wie bessere Grafik, eine angepasste Steuerung" - Also die angepasste PC Steuerung kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Das Spiel spielt sich schrecklich mit Maus und Tastatur. Wieso muss ich Waffen, Zauber und Tränke extra jeweils in den Quickslot schieben und ihn dort noch mit "Q" Auswählen? Wieso kann ich die Sachen nicht gleich im Inventar den Zahlentasten zuweisen wie man es noch von Oblivion und Morrowind kannte. 

Und wehe man ändert mal die Steuerung dann stimmt alles nicht mehr. Dann lassen sich z.B. auch Leichen nicht mehr mit "R - Nimm Alles" plündern, auch wenn diese Taste noch so angezeigt wird. Andere Spiele sind da schlauer und zeigen gleich die neue Taste an.  

Wieso sind die Maustasten verkehrt? Wenn ich die rechte Maustaste drücke wird die linke Hand aktiviert und umgekehrt.  Wieso hat das Spiel auch auf dem PC einen so dermassen grossen Font das z.B. Rezepte beim Schmieden nur zur Hälfte angezeigt werden. Ein Fehler der es übrigens damals auch bei Oblivion gab (Bethesda hat nichts gelernt!). Wieso muss ich die "Cursorgeschwindigkeit WTF?!" auf vollen Anschlag hoch stellen das sich die Maussteuerung nicht anfühlt als bewege man Blei Gewichte. Wenn das die angepasste PC Steuerung sein soll, dann frage ich mich wer diese getestet hat? Oder wurde sie wie ich vermute gar nicht getestet. Es war wohl zu teuer einem Beta-Tester mal eine Maus in die Hand zu drücken. Da fühlt man sich als PC Spieler als Mensch zweiter Klasse. So spielt sich das Spiel jedenfalls, ich entschuldige mich für den Ausdruck: Beschissen!


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. November 2011)

Das Mauslag soll sich angeblich in der ini durch Deaktivieren von VSync abstellen lassen (wie bei Dead Space). Habe es selbst noch nicht testen können.


----------



## Spaark (11. November 2011)

Klar wie Bethesda nur den PC verurteilt..... Glaube bisher war jeder Top-Titel 2-4 Tage früher für Konsole zum Download verfügbar.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Was die Manigfaltigkeit der unterschiedlichen Systeme angeht, kann man ihm nicht widersprechen. Dass man aber bei der Entwicklung für PC "davon ausgehen MUSS", dass Verbrecher (Raubkopierer) das Unternehmen betrügen ist IMO der falsche Ansatzpunkt. Es fehlt einfach an einer konsequenten Durchsetzung der Strafen und einer deutlich intensiveren Verfolgung von Datendieben.

Es dauert keine 4 Sekunden um im I-Net von nahezu allen Titeln eine illegale Version zu finden. Wieso diese Seiten teils über Jahre online bleiben, ist einzig und allein der mangelhaften Umsetzung der bestehenden Gesetze geschuldet.

Im Umkehrschluss ist das also kein Argument gegen die PC-Entwicklung sondern gegen Judikative und Exekutive.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (11. November 2011)

Warum les ich eigendlich immer wieder das Raubkopien nur auf dem Pc ein Problem sind. Die Konsolen wurde alle auch schon vor jahren gehackt und man kan problemlos raubkopien benutzten. Und wie hier auch schonmal geschieben wurde, sind die Konsolenversionen von Spielen meist viel früher im Netzt als Pc-Spiele. Eigendlich alle großen Konsolenspiele sind mind. eine Woche vor release im Netz. Pc-Spiele meist erst 1-2Tage vorher (was meist auch das lieferdatum von amazon ist).


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Natürlich gibt es immer Deppen, die sich lieber ein Spiel ziehen, anstatt zu kaufen. Nur darf das nicht auf dem Rücken der Käufer ausgetragen werden. Was kann ich z.B. dazu, dass andere eine Straftat begehen? Ich bekomme dann als Dank noch irgendeinen Kopierschutz aufgedrückt und der, der es illegal besorgt, lacht mich noch aus. So siehts doch aus.
Die Kunden und der Hersteller müssen da einfach wieder viel enger zusammenrücken, denn es geht nur gemeinsam.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (12. November 2011)

Der Mann irrt sicht. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir Spiele leisten kann. 28 Jahre alt, noch zu Hause wohnen, da reicht ein normal bezahlte JOb mit  im Schnitt 1500€ Netto aus, dass man sich  gewollte Spiele auch kaufen kann.  

Dennoch habe ich den Usenext Zugang.  Und naja, ich beende auch schon hier den Post mit einem Satz: Die ersten zu Saugenden Spiele sind für die Xbox.

gruß
jan


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Der Mann irrt sicht. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir Spiele leisten kann. 28 Jahre alt, noch zu Hause wohnen, da reicht ein normal bezahlte JOb mit  im Schnitt 1500€ Netto aus, dass man sich  gewollte Spiele auch kaufen kann.
> 
> Dennoch habe ich den Usenext Zugang.  Und naja, ich beende auch schon hier den Post mit einem Satz: Die ersten zu Saugenden Spiele sind für die Xbox.
> 
> ...



so siehts aus,,die konsolenversionen sind eigtentlich immer die ersten die erscheinen,,,so sagt man sich


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> so siehts aus,,die konsolenversionen sind eigtentlich immer die ersten die erscheinen,,,so sagt man sich


 
siehe beitrag # 11 in diesem thread. 

und nur mal so in den raum gefragt: welchen grund hätte bethesda denn an dieser stelle zu lügen?
weil man so furchtbar scharf drauf ist, für konsolen zu produzieren und an ms/ sony lizenz-gebühren abzudrücken?


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Der Mann irrt sicht. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir Spiele leisten kann. 28 Jahre alt, noch zu Hause wohnen, da reicht ein normal bezahlte JOb mit  im Schnitt 1500€ Netto aus, dass man sich  gewollte Spiele auch kaufen kann.
> 
> Dennoch habe ich den Usenext Zugang.  Und naja, ich beende auch schon hier den Post mit einem Satz: Die ersten zu Saugenden Spiele sind für die Xbox.
> 
> ...


 Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn? Ich konnte mir Spiele bereits mit 12 Jahren mit Hilfe meines Taschengelds leisten, in der Zeit hat Monkey Island noch 100 DM gekostet.

Das Einkommen ist völlig egal, niemand ist gezwungen sich jedes Spiel sofort nach Release zu kaufen. 

Übrigens, warum erwähnst du Usenext? Stolz darauf das du dir Warez aus'm Usenet ziehen kannst? 
Ich hab diesbzgl. übrigens eine lustige Meldung gelesen, Usenext ist nur Reseller von einem großen Anbieter & dieser wird bald die Tore schließen ... denn dieser Usenet-Anbieter kann die Forderungen seines Landes nicht umsetzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2011)

Wer in der heutigen Zeit bei Spielen noch meckert, sie seien zu teuer, dem kann man wirklich nicht helfen. Bei vielen Spielen braucht man nur ein paar Monate warten und bekommt sie dann für 20 Euro und weniger. Ich kann mich z.B. da noch an Bioshock 2 erinnern, das gabs schon nach kurzer Zeit auf dem PC für 10(!) Euro. Das geht in den letzten Jahren so rasant, die Preise fallen so schnell.
Klar, gibt es Spiele, die möchte man unbedingt haben und kann nicht warten, aber das ist doch nicht bei jedem Spiel so. Bei denen die man nicht unbedingt sofort haben will, wartet man einfach auf den Low-Budget Bereich. Einige Spiele kriegt man dann selbst schon für 3-5 Euro, selbst mit Verpackung und Datenträger. An gute Schnäppchen zu kommen, war doch noch nie so leicht, wie in der heutigen Zeit.


----------

